# wont eat the corn, and pics of my girls!



## psychopomp (May 5, 2008)

Hi, I got some pigeon mix for my ferals....it has whole corn in it, but they always leave it...they eat everything else! 

is it that mine dont like corn? it there something I can add to help fatten them, keep them warm for winter..someone mentiones safflower seed, or shelled sunflower? what ratio?

and here is a pic of my gorgeous rescues..., looking so much better in the outdoors 

ps I know ones a girl, I am assuming both are since there is no bowing, cooing , mating behaviour.....


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

psychopomp said:


> Hi, I got some pigeon mix for my ferals....it has whole corn in it, but they always leave it...they eat everything else!
> 
> is it that mine dont like corn? it there something I can add to help fatten them, keep them warm for winter..someone mentiones safflower seed, or shelled sunflower? what ratio?
> 
> ...


leave the corn in the dish of the second feeding but don't add anymore feed. they should get hungry enough to eat it....also how do you know the pigeon is a girl for sure?


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

I wouldn't give them any more feed until they eat the corn. Once they start eating it, they'll like it. Corn is an EXCELLENT winter grain and will help with keeping them warm. I used to say "my birds won't eat the corn".......but I finally made up my mind that they WERE going to eat it and now they all eat it. Feed costs to much to let them get away with leaving it laying around.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

My birds refuse corn also, most especially in warm/hot weather, but give them only the left over corn and they will learn to eat it quickly, as I do with mine. Once they finish their leftovers they get more. My birds will eat it more readily in colder weather.


----------



## psychopomp (May 5, 2008)

ok...but i will warn you I am a sucker for feeding these guys..aw they are so cute.........I will try the corn only for a few days ....see if they eat it

ones a girl, bc when i rescued her, she laid an egg that very night


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

psychopomp said:


> ok...but i will warn you I am a sucker for feeding these guys..aw they are so cute.........I will try the corn only for a few days ....see if they eat it
> 
> ones a girl, bc when i rescued her, she laid an egg that very night


I see, i was hoping to see if there was another way to tell a hen


because they are so cute is just another good reason to get them to eat their corn as you want what is best for them...


----------



## tuxedobaby (Sep 9, 2008)

our ferals love corn and dried peas,i buy a mix from local pet shop,it contains,peas,corn,wheat,sunflowers seeds etc,cute pigeons btw!


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Maybe the corn in the mix is too large.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Charis said:


> Maybe the corn in the mix is too large.


Charis, these guys can swallow whole peanuts with no problem at all and not just the small spanish peanuts,.....mine eat regular size peanuts all the time like it's nothing. They've just got to get used to eating the corn and once they do, they'll be just fine and maybe a little warmer this winter.


----------



## psychopomp (May 5, 2008)

ok, I will toughen up and and see if I can get them to like it.....i was told the mix is a good one for ferals, peas etc too..the kernels are cool, same color as candy corn, red orange and yellow


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

*Who would have thought!*



Lovebirds said:


> Charis, these guys can swallow whole peanuts with no problem at all and not just the small spanish peanuts,.....mine eat regular size peanuts all the time like it's nothing. They've just got to get used to eating the corn and once they do, they'll be just fine and maybe a little warmer this winter.


I asked the question because, one time the place where I buy my pigeon mix, put some corn kernels in the mix that were huge. My birds wouldn't eat them.
I took it back and was told at the feed store that several other folks had returned the pigeon mix they had purchased too. They had so many complaints they ditched that corn. Who would have thought?!
At least it wasn't just my birds.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

my young birds avoided eating the corn at first too, but if you don't over feed they will eat it without any probs...think of the smaller wild dove, they eat those huge corn pieces right out of the field...now the feed I get they call the corn small yellow corn, it is a smaller kernal than say cow feed corn...also I like to get feed with popcorn in it as it is round and smaller and seem ybs have a easier time accepting it, and they get their carbs to stay warm...


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

spirit wings said:


> my young birds avoided eating the corn at first too, but if you don't over feed they will eat it without any probs...think of the smaller wild dove, they eat those huge corn pieces right out of the field...now the feed I get they call the corn small yellow corn, it is a smaller kernal than say cow feed corn...also I like to get feed with popcorn in it as it is round and smaller and seem ybs have a easier time accepting it, and they get their carbs to stay warm...


Yea, guess I shoulda said that.......the YB's.....say a couple months old, won't eat the corn. I think it's more the shape than the size because they'll eat peas just fine. I too like popcorn, but the mixes with popcorn are a little more expensive than the ones with regular corn kernels. I do feed my breeders that are raising/feeding babies popcorn.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Lovebirds said:


> Yea, guess I shoulda said that.......the YB's.....say a couple months old, won't eat the corn. I think it's more the shape than the size because they'll eat peas just fine. I too like popcorn, but the mixes with popcorn are a little more expensive than the ones with regular corn kernels. I do feed my breeders that are raising/feeding babies popcorn.


I hear ya about the price...I just orderd two bags of fm browns with popcorn, the best of show and the breeder/w popcorn and going to mix the two to get a good mix...I forgot to ask how much it was...oh well you have alot more mouths to feed than I do


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

They look great.  And the corn's good for them to fatten up on for winter; they'll definitely eat it when it's the only thing there. You said it's for the ferals, right? That would be kind of tricky to pick up the leftover corn for the next feeding, I would think. Maybe feed less altogether of the seed mix? Then they'll eat the corn to fill in for the seeds they're not getting. Mine too were spoiled and wouldn't eat corn until I saved it and gave it to them in the evenings. Amazingly enough, they were hungry for it then.


----------



## philodice (Sep 30, 2007)

My doves don't eat the little popcorn seeds but they will choke down a huge piece of cheese or brocolli. So now I know they are just being picky. So I added the split peas and popcorn back to the mix and they are starting to eat it.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

maryjane said:


> They look great.  And the corn's good for them to fatten up on for winter; they'll definitely eat it when it's the only thing there. You said it's for the ferals, right? That would be kind of tricky to pick up the leftover corn for the next feeding, I would think. Maybe feed less altogether of the seed mix? Then they'll eat the corn to fill in for the seeds they're not getting. Mine too were spoiled and wouldn't eat corn until I saved it and gave it to them in the evenings. Amazingly enough, they were hungry for it then.


they are ferals that she keeps in an aviary, so she has control over the feed.


----------



## Ivor (May 12, 2008)

My babe don't eat corn, when I start feeding him solid food, I started with small seeds like canary food from my canaries and then I start giving him wild food, but he always prefer the canary food, I even know what seeds are the ones that he prefer, and when I take him out with the ferals he eats only the smallest seeds, and he loves to play with food first, he tries all different food, but he doesn't like anythings, only seeds, ahhh and cheese if I'm eating cheese he flies to my table and start asking for cheese is the only thing that he can eat beside the seeds. =(

Any advice on here?


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Cheese?? That is a new one for me.

I keep my pet pigeons in individual small animal cages when they are indoors

in their pigeon coop, so I have control on mixing their favorite dishes. I know 

they are the bosses.My Rosco absolutely loves the smaller seeds

too. He refuses to eat the large canada. But give the little guy a load of

saffs and sunflower unshelled he will stuff himself silly and demand more and 

then give me attitude because I tell him he can't because too much is not

good for him! Beaksley, Rosco and Tooter also don't like the split green peas

or lentils like the others love them. The smaller pop corn size corn is always 

available in the fall and WINTER, and they will all eat that but usually leave it 

alone the rest of the year. I don't mind the individual talor made mixing. It is 

relaxing to me and it actually cuts down on the feeding budget as their is 

minimal waste.


----------



## psychopomp (May 5, 2008)

well, when I first rescued a pigeon...all I had was wildbird mix....various millets, black oil....ate every seed!! they do always go for the little seeds first, but at least they seem to like the little peas ....I have tried for a few days to give them 90 percent corn, but they arent eating much if any, and its getting cold out. I dont want them to lose any weight....I could be weird and count the corn to see if they are eating ANY....I know theyd love shelled sunflower, and safflower.....

another question....is flax seed ok to give?

and once, when I was travelling, I gave ferals my leftover fried fish!! they ate it ALL.....


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

psychopomp said:


> well, when I first rescued a pigeon...all I had was wildbird mix....various millets, black oil....ate every seed!! they do always go for the little seeds first, but at least they seem to like the little peas ....I have tried for a few days to give them 90 percent corn, but they arent eating much if any, and its getting cold out. I dont want them to lose any weight....I could be weird and count the corn to see if they are eating ANY....I know theyd love shelled sunflower, and safflower.....
> 
> another question....is flax seed ok to give?
> 
> and once, when I was travelling, I gave ferals my leftover fried fish!! they ate it ALL.....


some pigeon feeds have flax seed in them so I think its fine...I don't think they need 90% corn....just some corn in the mix...or is your feed 90% corn in the bag?.....let them get a little hungry and leave the corn....all a pigeon needs is just a few ounces of feed per day, maybe more in the winter...let them be your guide start with 1 ounce each 2 x a day and go from there, if they eat it all give a little more the next time and so on...if they are young birds it may take them a little time to gobble down the corn...or next try the popcorn instead of the other...just get a mix without corn and add the popcorn yourself if you can not find a mix with popcorn....also be sure they have their grit too....no fried fish...


----------



## David Ey (Dec 31, 2007)

Funny thing about corn. Chew it up really good, at least twenty chews per bite, swallow, still comes out corn.


----------



## psychopomp (May 5, 2008)

well I guess that's because humans dont have a GIZZARD lol!!!!

anyways they are finally eating the corn!! I think they had to figure out it was edible, since corn isnt something you find laying around this cold norhtern city.....


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

psychopomp said:


> well I guess that's because humans dont have a GIZZARD lol!!!!
> 
> anyways they are finally eating the corn!! I think they had to figure out it was edible, since corn isnt something you find laying around this cold norhtern city.....


yea!...sometimes you have to do some "tuff love".....the girls will be warm for the winter....


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2008)

if your birds dont want it send it over here my birds will gobble it up straight away


----------

